# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Eurocargo Napoli [Norse Mersey, Cetam Massalia, Norse Mersey]

## Leo

Να λοιπόν που εκληρώθηκαν  οι γραφές και το Ro Ro Eurocargo Napoli εγκαινίασε την γραμμή που έχουμε αναφέρει *εδώ*, "ελαφρά" καθυστερημένο, λόγω τρελής κίνησης στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας?

euroargonapoli2.JPG

euroargonapoli3.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Όντως! Το Eurocargo Napoli είναι εδώ και ώρα στα ανοιχτά έξω από το λιμάνι, καθώς λόγω της απεργίας των διεθνών μεταφορών το λιμάνι είναι ασφυκτικά γεμάτο. Για τον ίδιο λόγο περιμένουν έξω και τα Superfast VI  και Ionian Queen.

----------


## sea_serenade

Για να δούμε, θα μας την κάνει την τιμή να ανέβει Ηγουμενίτσα αύριο.... Και εδώ τα ίδια συμβαίνουν με τα φορτηγά και την απεργία.

----------


## moutsokwstas

με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θελουμε φωτογραφιες, οποιος τα καταφερει.

----------


## .voyager

Αδιάφορο, σχετικά, καράβι, κυρίως επειδή έχει το accomodation προς την πρύμνη. Προσωπικά, προτιμώ τη γέφυρα στην πλώρη. 
Δύσκολο να μπεις στο λιμάνι για καλύτερες φώτος, δεδομένης της επικρατούσας κατάστασης.
Με τον Eλμέψη βρεθήκαμε τυχαία και το φωτογραφίσαμε στο Θεατράκι, ανάμεσα σε λαθρομετανάστες...

IMG_0972.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Αδιάφορο, σχετικά, καράβι, κυρίως επειδή έχει το accomodation προς την πρύμνη. Προσωπικά, προτιμώ τη γέφυρα στην πλώρη. 
> Δύσκολο να μπεις στο λιμάνι για καλύτερες φώτος, δεδομένης της επικρατούσας κατάστασης.
> Με τον Eλμέψη βρεθήκαμε τυχαία και το φωτογραφίσαμε στο Θεατράκι, ανάμεσα σε λαθρομετανάστες...
> 
> IMG_0972.jpg


 δεν εχω παρα να σε ευχαριστησω γι αυτη σου την προπσπαθεια και τη φωτο που παραθετεις. εχουμε καποια στοιχεια/χαρακτηριστικα γι αυτο?

----------


## .voyager

> Έχουμε καποια στοιχεια/χαρακτηριστικα γι αυτο?


Moutsokwsta, πέρα από όσα έχουν αναφέρει οι φίλοι στο φόρουμ και από τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του, που μπορείς να δεις στο Σουηδό, δε γνωρίζω κάτι άλλο...

----------


## moutsokwstas

παντως αυτος που το σχεδιασε πρεπει να οργιαζε σχεδιαστικα, κακογουστα 
τουλαχιστον.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ τον voyager για την φώτο και για την προσπάθεια που έκανε!!
Πληροφορίες για το πλοίο μπορείτε να δείτε και εδώ 
*

----------


## moutsokwstas

> *Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ τον voyager για την φώτο και για την προσπάθεια που έκανε!!*
> *Πληροφορίες για το πλοίο μπορείτε να δείτε και εδώ*


 βλεποντας τις φωτο, μου θυμιζει το αριων που προσαραξε δυτικα της χιου.

----------


## sea_serenade

Εσένα moutsokwstas σου θύμισε το ΑΡΙΩΝ, τι να πω και εγώ που μου θύμισε εξελιγμένο μοντέλο του VALENTINO της Vergina Ferries. Πάντως, το πρώτο ταξίδι του πλοίου απο Ελλάδα προς Σικελία & Γένοβα δεν ξεκίνησε και με τους καλύτερους οιωνούς :Sad: . Το μέλλον θα δείξει.....!!!

----------


## lefme

Σημερινές φώτο στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας λίγο πριν λήξει η απεργία.Δεμένο στο 13(θέση αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα νούμερα.Ας με διορθώσει κάποιος).

----------


## sea_serenade

Με τρελαίνουν αυτές οι "*ιριδίζουσες πορτοκαλί πινελιές*" πάνω στη λαμαρίνα του πλοίου.......εσάς???

----------


## proussos

Πάτρα 24/02/2009...εν μέσω γενικής αναστάτωσης από τα μπλόκα των οδηγών φορτηγών...

euro1.JPG

euro2.JPG

euro3.JPG

euro4.JPG

----------


## lefme

> Με τρελαίνουν αυτές οι "*ιριδίζουσες πορτοκαλί πινελιές*" πάνω στη λαμαρίνα του πλοίου.......εσάς???


Στο... άσπρο να δεις πώς δείχνουνε...
Σωστός ο "proussos"...

----------


## roussosf

> βλεποντας τις φωτο, μου θυμιζει το αριων που προσαραξε δυτικα της χιου.


και λιγο ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ

----------


## Apostolos

Ρε παιδιά ξεκολλάτε από την νοοτροπία των ποσταλιών. Το βαποράκι είναι πολύ δύναμη, με τεράστια γκαράζ και σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση. Τα ελάχιστα τρεξίματα του ειναι απόλυτα λογικά και γίνονται απο την θάλασσα που συναντά 1 χιλιοστό σκουριάς και σκορπίζει την κιτρινίλα σε μεγάλη απόσταση. Αν δέν το καταλαβαίνετε κοροιδέυεται τα πληρώματα και κρίνετε ένα βαπόρι απο τα ελάχιστα τρεξίματα του. Τα πλοία δέν ειναι ζωγραφιές, ούτε μπορούμε να έχουμε 10 άτομα με μπογιές και οξαλικά για να τα φωτογραφίζεται γυαλισμένα και καθαρα. Σόρυ που απαντάω λίγο έντονα αλλα καλό ειναι να ειμαστε επι της πραγματικότητας. Όλα έχουν την μαγεία τους και καλό ειναι να αγαπάμε τα πάντα σε αυτά, ακόμα και την σκουρια τους...
Την επόμενη φορά θα σας πάρω ομαδικός να βάψουμε μαζι μια πάντα απο ενα βαπόρι, να σας κατεβάσω σε σκαλωσιά και να ματσακονίσετε την πλώρη για να δούμε αν θα σας ξαναενοχλήσουν τα τρεξίματα  :Smile:  Φιλακια!

----------


## Leo

Πές τα, πές ταααα :-D

----------


## lefme

Συμφωνώ με τον φιλο "Apostolos" και προς Θεού δεν το λέμε κοροϊδευτικά. ¶λλωστε αυτή είναι και η γοητεία τους.

----------


## esperos

Μπράβο  Super  Moderator!

----------


## PAPANIKGEO

Με τις υπερκατασκευές που έχουν προστεθεί, υπάρχει ορατότητα από την γέφυρα στην πλώρη?

----------


## moutsokwstas

...να κανει κανενα αστειο ο γκριμαλντι να το βαλει ηρακλειο, αν και δεν τον ενδιαφερουν οι εσωτερικες γραμμες της ελλαδας.....

----------


## Apostolos

> Με τις υπερκατασκευές που έχουν προστεθεί, υπάρχει ορατότητα από την γέφυρα στην πλώρη?


Ε λογικά κατα την μετασκευή ο νηογνώμονας (RINA) ενέκρινε τα σχέδια λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν και την ορατότητα στη Γέφυρα. ¶λλωστε γι αυτό και δέν τραβήξανε την υπερκατασκευή τελείως πλώρα. Τι να πούν οι καημένοι Α/Φ στα πλοία container... Εμείς πάντως σε αυτό το πλοίο θα μεταφέραμε σίγουρα την Γέφυρα... 100 μέτρα πλώρα, ξέρουμε πλέον!!!

----------


## .voyager

To Εurocargo Napoli, έχοντας μόλις φύγει από την 8 της Πάτρας (που είχε δέσει στις 06:00), ώτσε να δέσει εκεί ο Ολυμπιονίκης.

----------


## .voyager

Εισερχόμενο στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας σήμερα, μετά τους απογευματινούς απόπλους, ώστε να φορτώσει.

----------


## lefme

> To Εurocargo Napoli, έχοντας μόλις φύγει από την 8 της Πάτρας (που είχε δέσει στις 06:00), ώτσε να δέσει εκεί ο Ολυμπιονίκης.


Όντως, επιβλητικότατο Χρήστο... μια φωτο. Ηλιοβασίλεμα στην Πάτρα και το Eurocargo στο βάθος...Έτσι για ν αλλαξουμε λίγο...

euna.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Το πλοίο την πρώτη του μέρα στην Πάτρα πάνω από το Superfast XI φωτογραφημένο από τον konigi.....στο φόντο τα χιονισμένα Παναχαϊκά Όρη.....

Εικόνα023.jpg

----------


## sea world

POLY SKOYRIA PARATHRW STO GRIMALDO-PLOIO PANTOU!!!

----------


## Trakman

Σήμερα βρισκόταν στην Κόρινθο και πριν λίγο επέστρεψε Πάτρα. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί? Προστέθηκε και η Κόρινθος στο δρομολόγιο?

----------


## MILTIADIS

μαλλον αντικαθιστα προσωρινα κανενα αλλο γκριμαλντοπλοιο! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Φωτογραφικά δε λέει τίποτα (είχε δυστυχώς νυχτώσει για τα καλά), αλλά τη βάζω έτσι, για το αρχείο μας!
Το Eurocargo Napoli μόλις έχει περάσει τη Γέφυρα ερχόμενο από Κόρινθο για Πάτρα.

Trakman_6657.jpg

----------


## sea world

Εχθές που το είχα δει στην Κόρινθο,έψαξα να βρώ το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο μέσα στο φόρουμ και δεν το βρήκα-γεράματα-για να ρωτήσω τί να γύρευε άραγε εκεί? Και το έγραψα στον Όμιλο Grimaldi :Sad: 




> μαλλον αντικαθιστα προσωρινα κανενα αλλο γκριμαλντοπλοιο!


Να προσθέσω ότι στην Κόρινθο δραστηριοποιούντε 2 εταιρείες-μόνο. Η HSW και η Chalkidon, οπότε δεν νομίζω να αντικαθιστά κάποιο άλλο πλοίο και μάλιστα του Grimaldi!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Εχθές που το είχα δει στην Κόρινθο,έψαξα να βρώ το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο μέσα στο φόρουμ και δεν το βρήκα-γεράματα-για να ρωτήσω τί να γύρευε άραγε εκεί? Και το έγραψα στον Όμιλο Grimaldi
> 
> 
> 
> Να προσθέσω ότι στην Κόρινθο δραστηριοποιούντε 2 εταιρείες-μόνο. Η HSW και η Chalkidon, οπότε δεν νομίζω να αντικαθιστά κάποιο άλλο πλοίο και μάλιστα του Grimaldi!!


 α!οκ τοτε,νομιζα οτι πηγαιναν και δικα του.ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια! :Wink:

----------


## sea world

> α!οκ τοτε,νομιζα οτι πηγαιναν και δικα του.ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια!


Τίποτα φίλε μου! Αν και λίγο εκτός θέματος, τα πλοία που φεύγουν μόνο απο Κόρινθο είναι τα Ηellenic Voyager & Master (που πάνε Βενετία) και το Φίλιππος!
Πέρσι το καλοκαίρι είχαν κάνει απόπειρα και οι Ιταλοί με τη δρομολόγηση ενός Ro/Ro το (Ital Rο/Ro One) άνευ όμως επιτυχίας!

----------


## Leo

Μήπως έκοψε την Ηγουμενίτσα και πάει Κόρινθο? Να θυμίσω ότι η γραμμή όπως ξεκίνησε είναι επιδοτούμενη από την ΕΕ.

----------


## sea_serenade

Προφανώς Leo γιατί Ηγουμενίτσα δεν έπιασε ούτε μια φορά. ¶ρα τη θέση της Ηγουμενίτσας της πήρε η Κόρινθος και λογικό είναι. Πιστεύω πως ήταν κάπως ανάποδα να ανεβαίνει Ηγουμενίτσα αλλά το σημαντικότερο είναι πως στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας - όπως ξαναέγραψα - το ασυνόδευτο δεν παίζει και πολύ.

----------


## Trakman

Το Eurocargo Napoli σήμερα περνώντας τη Γέφυρα για Κόρινθο.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Το Eurocargo Napoli σήμερα περνώντας τη Γέφυρα για Κόρινθο.


 η πλωτη σκουρια!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Πλέον στο AIS εμφανίζεται ως Passenger!!

----------


## Trakman

Το Eurocargo Napoli εν πλω

----------


## .voyager

Γιώργο, έχεις κατασκηνώσει στη γέφυρα;  :Very Happy: 
"Σωστός"!

----------


## kalypso

τον έχω ικανό να το κάνει!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

To Eurocargo Napoli ενω αναχωρησε με προορισμο την Κατανια στις 00.47 και αρχισε να ανπτυσει κανονικα ταχυτητα οπως απομακρυνοταν απο το λιμανι ξαφνικα και σε αποσταση λιγοτερη των 2 ναυτικων μιλιων,εκοψε ταχυτητα σχεδον ακινητοποιηθηκε,εκανε στροφη προς το ριο (90 μοιρες δεξια απο την κανονικη του πορεια) και επειτα παλι εκανε με ελαχιστη ταχυτητα στροφη 180 μοιρων με πορεια πλεον προς την οξια συνεχιζοντας να πλεει πολυ αργα,και παλι ξαναγυρισε 180 μοιρες.Αραγε εγινε κατι? :Confused: 

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

To Eurocargo Napoli εν πλω, ετοιμο να περασει κατω απο τον 
"Χαριλαο Τρικουπη" με κατευθυνση προς Κορινθο. Η γραμμη του τελικα ποια ειναι? Κορινθος - ..........?
06072009023.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Aπό το Magnifico;  :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> To Eurocargo Napoli εν πλω, ετοιμο να περασει κατω απο τον 
> "Χαριλαο Τρικουπη" με κατευθυνση προς Κορινθο. Η γραμμη του τελικα ποια ειναι? Κορινθος - ..........?
> 06072009023.jpg


 ωραια φωτογραφια καταρχην!
το πλοιο εκτελει το δρομολογιο>*κορινθος-πατρα-ηγουμενιτσα-κατανια-γενοβα*

----------


## Trakman

> ωραια φωτογραφια καταρχην!
> το πλοιο εκτελει το δρομολογιο>*κορινθος-πατρα-ηγουμενιτσα-κατανια-γενοβα*


Νομίζω δεν πάει Ηγουμενίτσα! :Wink:

----------


## seaways_lover

> Aπό το Magnifico;


Φιλαράκι Χρήστο ειναι απο το distinto  :Wink:  

YΓ: Κανόνισε κανα καφεδακι - φωτογραφιση με τους υπολοιπους των πατρων... χαθηκαμε... :Cool:

----------


## .voyager

Μόλις έρθω, θα το κανονίσω (ελπίζω πολύ σύντομα). Sorry για το off  :Wink:

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια ληψη του Eurocargo Napoli στο λιμανι της Πατρας στις 24/8/2009 το βραδυ απο την ολιγοωρη παραμονη του πριν αναχωρησει για Κορινθο.

----------


## gtogias

Το καμάρι της Grimaldi Lines εν πλω για την Κόρινθο σε μια μακρινή φωτογραφία έξω από το Ρίο την περασμένη Δευτέρα:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55910

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Το καμάρι της Grimaldi Lines εν πλω για την Κόρινθο σε μια μακρινή φωτογραφία έξω από το Ρίο την περασμένη Δευτέρα:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55910


 ωραιος!!!
αντε και σε λιγο καιρο θα το δουμε αλλιωτικα βαμενο!:mrgreen:

----------


## dm9623

Παρακαλώ ξέρει κανείς αν δεχεται ΙΧ ή/και επιβάτες για Κατάνια;
(έστω και ελάχιστους).

----------


## .voyager

> Παρακαλώ ξέρει κανείς αν δεχεται ΙΧ ή/και επιβάτες για Κατάνια;
> (έστω και ελάχιστους).


Γνωρίζει κάποιος τελικά να απαντήσει σχετικά στο παραπάνω ερώτημα;  :Confused: 
Μια φώτο του πλοίου στην Πάτρα.

IMG_7134.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Παρακαλώ ξέρει κανείς αν δεχεται ΙΧ ή/και επιβάτες για Κατάνια;
> (έστω και ελάχιστους).


 δεχεται 60 επιβατες οι οποιοι βεβαια ειναι οι οδηγοι των φορτηγων που μεταφερει..απλους επιβατες δεν παιρνει,και εδω που τα λεμε φιλε μου πιο γρηγορα θα πας κατανια μεσω Μπριντιζι και μετα οδικως,παρα με το ΝΑΠΟΛΗ..

----------


## Trakman

Το Eurocargo Napoli σήμερα προς Κόρινθο

----------


## dm9623

> δεχεται 60 επιβατες οι οποιοι βεβαια ειναι οι οδηγοι των φορτηγων που μεταφερει..απλους επιβατες δεν παιρνει,και εδω που τα λεμε φιλε μου πιο γρηγορα θα πας κατανια μεσω Μπριντιζι και μετα οδικως,παρα με το ΝΑΠΟΛΗ..


Σε περίπτωση που δεν είναι πλήρες;

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Σε περίπτωση που δεν είναι πλήρες;


 Δεν ξερω δυστυχως φιλε..ρωτα καλυτερα στην εταιρεια(Grimaldi).

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το Eurocargo Napoli σήμερα προς Κόρινθο


Και φρεσκοβαμμένο κατάστρωμα βλέπω!!! Πολύ όμορφη Γιώργο....πάντα τέτοια!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Αν βάλουν και 2 τέρματα μια χαρά γήπεδο γίνεται!! :Razz:

----------


## dokimakos21

*EUROCARGO NAPOLI-Αναχωριση απο Πατρα...!!*

P9140925.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Eurocargo Napoli* στο λιμάνι της Κορίνθου στις 20/07/2010. Χαρισμένες σε dokimakos21, sylver23, Trakman, ndimitr93, .voyager, polykas & MILTIADIS :Razz: . 


EUROCARGO NAPOLI 01 20-07-2010.jpg

EUROCARGO NAPOLI 02 20-07-2010.jpg

EUROCARGO NAPOLI 03 20-07-2010.jpg

EUROCARGO NAPOLI 04 20-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Γεια σου Παντελή με τα ωραία σου από την Κόρινθο ! Μπράβο !  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στην μικρή δεξαμενή της Σύρου για τον δεξαμενισμό του! 
Φωτογραφία στην δεξαμενή θα ανεβάσω αύριο..!*

----------


## Leo

> *Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στην μικρή δεξαμενή της Σύρου για τον δεξαμενισμό του! 
> Φωτογραφία στην δεξαμενή θα ανεβάσω αύριο..!*


Τελικά εσύ φωτογράφιζες το Νάπολη και άλλοι που σε ψάχνανε να σε φωτογραφήσουν πάνω στο Νήσος Μύκονος δεν σε έβλεπαν.... φορούσανε άραγε τα γυαλιά τους ? δεν ξέρω... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Τελικά εσύ φωτογράφιζες το Νάπολη και άλλοι που σε ψάχνανε να σε φωτογραφήσουν πάνω στο Νήσος Μύκονος δεν σε έβλεπαν.... φορούσανε άραγε τα γυαλιά τους ? δεν ξέρω...


*Δεν με είδανε καπετάνιε γιατί πηγαίνω από εδώ και από εκεί για φωτογραφίες..! Εγώ όμως είδα κάποιον που ΠΑΡΑΣΥΡΕΤΑΙ και τον έβγαλα και φωτογραφία!
Για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα μας! Το Eurocargo Napoli στην μικρή δεξαμενή της Σύρου!*

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφες φωτογραφίες Παντελή!
Ποιες είναι οι ώρες του στην Πάτρα;

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν γνωρίζω φίλε Appia_1978 :Sad:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## manoubras 33

Επεσε χτες το βαπορι μετα απο 17ημερο δεξαμενισμο στο Νεωριο.
Ετοιμο φρεσκοβαμενο πλεον θα συνεχισει τα ταξιδια του.
Καλα ταξιδια να χει..
DSCN0699.jpg
Φωτογραφια απο τον ντοκο του Ναυπηγειου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε manoubras 33. Υπέροχη φωτο. Καλά ταξίδια να έχει. :Razz:

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Κουκλί βγήκε από την δεξαμενή!!

----------


## thanasisch

Eurocargo_Napoli_bow.jpgDrydocking Eurocargo Napoli

----------


## Trakman

> Eurocargo_Napoli_bow.jpgDrydocking Eurocargo Napoli


Σίγουρα ιδιαίτερη φωτογραφία!!! Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!! :Wink:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Περνόντας απο το Ρίο στις 6/2

DSCF0674.jpg

Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος!

----------

